# CG Blacklight



## Razzzle

can anyone give me some more information on this product?

what is it, the cg website doesnt exactly say what it is or does.

Is it like EZ Creme with sealant properties?
Will I need to apply EZ Creme or anything before / after this product?
Will i need to follow the appliction of this with a sealant and/or wax?
Does it contain fillers or anything like that?
If no to the above, will it bond to say srp?

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## david g

Its a new style of LSP ,leaves a cracking finish :thumb:

Prepare your paint in the usual way and use this as your LSP :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

so its a new LSP then,

so use ez creme after polishing and then put a couple of layers of this on.

Can this be followed by a couple of layers of JS109 and /or a couple of Celeste?


----------



## GSVHammer

Razzzle said:


> so its a new LSP then,
> 
> so use ez creme after polishing and then put a couple of layers of this on.
> 
> Can this be followed by a couple of layers of JS109 and /or a couple of Celeste?


Blacklight replaces Jetseal as they are both LSP. You could wax over the top if you want to.

I use Jetseal myself and sometimes top with Petes53 wax in the summer.


----------



## david g

Razzzle said:


> so its a new LSP then,
> 
> so use ez creme after polishing and then put a couple of layers of this on.
> 
> Can this be followed by a couple of layers of JS109 and /or a couple of Celeste?


TRy the Blacklight after your normal prep and you may like it without a wax afterwards as most customers do


----------



## Vxracing429

Finish with blacklight alone is really bright and has a nice shine to it, I added a couple of coats of wax over it as a personal preference for a little extra depth and wet look.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199859&page=2 if you wan to see the results.


----------



## Maggi200

The beading is fantastic after two coats. These were left about an hour between coats, left to cure about 15 mins before buffed. It's easier than jetseal IMO

Clicky


----------



## dazzyb

how does it compare to poorboys black hole?


----------



## david g

its a different type of product to the Black Hole


----------



## Trip tdi

is this better than blackhole then????


----------



## Maggi200

Different. If you want to use black hole do, then top it with this as an LSP. Would be a very good combo, but I've not tried it with black hole myself yet. Will do soon though!


----------



## david g

Its a bit like comparing apples and oranges as Black Hole is a glaze and this is a new type of LSP but the feedback so far has been immense :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

very interesting, might work very well with black hole then on dark colours, then top up with this blacklight, whats the durabilty on this product then...


----------



## Trip tdi

i have tryed black hole with collinite 845 on top, great shining characteristics with the durability of the collie, works magic every time.


----------



## david g

Trip tdi said:


> very interesting, might work very well with black hole then on dark colours, then top up with this blacklight, whats the durabilty on this product then...


Durability so far so good as the product has only been around 6 weeks or so


----------



## gkerr4

could it be used over PB Blackhole? - or would it remove the glaze?


----------



## david g

Yes it can be used over the black hole :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

It could be, black hole would leave a decent base for it too. Just don't use it over anything oily because it won't bond at all (not something i considered as I wasn't thinking it was a sealant because it's not apparently)


----------



## david g

And lightly mist with Hybrid V7 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

6 weeks in this weather, not bad at all, how many coats then...


----------



## Maggi200

david g said:


> And lightly mist with Hybrid V7 :thumb:


I forgot to take my bottle with me :wall: is it available as a gallon yet david?

I'm gonna need some gallons of WMF, glossworkz shampoo and that!


----------



## Trip tdi

i wish victoria concours would do a glaze, immagine if they did it would be close to rmg.


----------



## david g

maggi112 said:


> I forgot to take my bottle with me :wall: is it available as a gallon yet david?
> 
> I'm gonna need some gallons of WMF, glossworkz shampoo and that!


I have 2 gallons 1 for me and 1 for you


----------



## Razzzle

i take it this will sit ontop of ez creme then?

if it does whats the best price you can do it with all my other items david?


----------



## david g

IT will go on after EZ Glaze no probs ,it will be an extra £15.30 on top of the price already quoted :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

twisted my arm will send monies now.

Has anyone tried EZ Creme > V7 wipedown > 2x Layers Blacklight > v7 wipedown

and then maybe afterwards celeste and then anotehr v7 wipedown?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Trip tdi said:


> is this better than blackhole then????


Black hole is a glaze were as blacklight is a sealent


----------



## Maggi200

I've done ez, blacklight v7 and I've also done ez blacklight cd. Crazy beading from both, even better than just blacklight on it's own


----------



## david g

Scrim-1- said:


> Black hole is a glaze were as blacklight is a sealent


Blacklight is not a sealant its a new type of LSP :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

just ordered:

2x buckets 
EZ creme
blacklight
V7 
MF apps

should have some fun with that this weekend 

Daz.


----------



## Maggi200

I'm still curious about this david, what is it then? As far as I'm concerened the difference between waxes and sealants is the natural/synthetic make up. It works whatever it is though! Just after some clarity


----------



## david g

When i was given the original sample which i still have i asked the same question and i was told it was neither a wax or a sealant ,it simply is a new LSP in which the ingredients are blended in a different way to most of our other products ,but hey who cares if it works then im happy LOL


----------



## twissler

The website says fully synthetic so I would say it's a sealant?


----------



## twissler

Also it's got a very quick curring time of 30 mins which is ideal for getting multiple coats on.


----------



## kstoilas

I am planning to use this on my car this weekend. My initial plan is to wash the car, de-tar, clay, work the surface with Lusso Revitalizing Creme and then apply 2 layers of Blacklight with 30 minutes cure time between them. For final step I will use Lusso Oro.

Does this procedure sound good David? Should I add or skip any steps? Is there another way that I can get the most out of BL?

Any info/suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Razzzle

I used it this weekend,

Did SRP followed by EZ Creme followed by Blacklight. left it to cure for 1hr then buffed off, and then left 1hr again before doing the same for the 2nd layer


----------



## Black Widow

dazzyb said:


> how does it compare to poorboys black hole?


EZ Creme Glaze and 2 coats of Blacklight is *awsome*!!! :thumb: 
Just bin Black Hole. :devil:
For maintance I use V7. :thumb:


----------



## Spuj

kstoilas said:


> I am planning to use this on my car this weekend. My initial plan is to wash the car, de-tar, clay, work the surface with Lusso Revitalizing Creme and then apply 2 layers of Blacklight with 30 minutes cure time between them. For final step I will use Lusso Oro.
> 
> Does this procedure sound good David? Should I add or skip any steps? Is there another way that I can get the most out of BL?
> 
> Any info/suggestions are welcomed


As said Blacklight is an LSP in itself which means u wont have to add any lusso oro ontop. Not saying you can't of course.


----------



## R0B

hers a shot of blacklight on its own,just tested on my own bonnet after getting good results on a couple of customers cars.quick ultrafina via rotary and ipa wipe down then 1 coat of blacklight left this ,i reckon a glaze and another coat would have given outstanding gloss although i dont get the same thrill if you like applying products like this as appose to a nice wax.


----------



## GSVHammer

How does the finish of Blacklight compare to Jetseal. Has anybody who has used Jetseal gone to Blacklight? Can you notice a difference in finish?
I have loads of Jetseal left and I'm trying to convince myself I don't need Blacklight.


----------



## Vxracing429

GSVHammer said:


> How does the finish of Blacklight compare to Jetseal. Has anybody who has used Jetseal gone to Blacklight? Can you notice a difference in finish?
> I have loads of Jetseal left and I'm trying to convince myself I don't need Blacklight.


Yeah, I've used jetseal for years and recently converted to blacklight. Personally I like the finish of blacklight better, paint has more
radiance and the pop on the metallic black bits is better. Not sure if it's as durable yet as the car is hardly used over the winter.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

GSVHammer said:


> How does the finish of Blacklight compare to Jetseal. Has anybody who has used Jetseal gone to Blacklight? Can you notice a difference in finish?
> I have loads of Jetseal left and I'm trying to convince myself I don't need Blacklight.


I have both.....................

Can you hear the words, "child and sweetshop"?

To be honest - I actually preferred the 109 however, that isn't to say that BL isn't an excellent product - far from it! :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

I'll try to hold off buying some Blacklight. I've got nearly a full bottle of Jetseal and full pot of Petes 53 wax. I like the Chemical Guys products and have loads of others. I think spring clean I'll either Wet Mirror Finish or Excreme Glaze then top with Petes 53. 
I'll keep my Jetseal for winter. By the time I use the products I have Blacklight will be superseded by something else.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

GSVHammer said:


> I'll try to hold off buying some Blacklight. I've got nearly a full bottle of Jetseal and full pot of Petes 53 wax. I like the Chemical Guys products and have loads of others. I think spring clean I'll either Wet Mirror Finish or Excreme Glaze then top with Petes 53.
> I'll keep my Jetseal for winter. By the time I use the products I have Blacklight will be superseded by something else.


I recently "converted" to CG from another well known brand and CG's products do not disappoint.


----------



## Jordan

uploaded a video to youtube some time ago, showing blacklight against jetseal and 50/50.

blacklight is the first, jetseal second then 50/50 third.


----------



## BMWgeek

can't realy see what's going on in the video..so the conclusion is...?


----------



## Black Widow

+1 :thumb:


----------



## Jordan

to be honest, it was just a sheeting test, but all 3 are on my mates VXR, so i'll also keep an eye on durability etc as time goes on.


----------



## kstoilas

Used Blacklight today in the way I mentioned in my previous post.

2 layers of BL gave the following results (Lusso oro has not been applied yet, it will be, tommorow)


----------



## sicko

wow i want to have some of that too


----------



## GSVHammer

Nice finish on white. I going to hold off as I've loads of other products to use first.
Must resist the temptation!


----------



## bidondus

kstoilas, No need to put an other wax on it with a similar white :argie::argie:


----------



## kstoilas

emmmm, I couldn't stop myself from trying Lusso Oro on the car as it has been sitting on my shelve for some time now waiting to be applied on a well prepared surface 

Results after 2 nice thin coats of Oro are dazzling

Some reflections on my whitee

    

obviously I had some help from junior


----------



## Swell.gr

very good job m8 :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

kstoilas said:


> emmmm, I couldn't stop myself from trying Lusso Oro on the car as it has been sitting on my shelve for some time now waiting to be applied on a well prepared surface
> 
> Results after 2 nice thin coats of Oro are dazzling
> 
> Some reflections on my whitee
> 
> 
> 
> obviously I had some help from junior


Great finish on there... How do you rate the Lusso oro been thinking about it for a while now..


----------



## kstoilas

Highly recommended mate. Premium wax for sure. Easy on, easy off and leaves a very deep wet look witch makes some heads turn when driving by. 

Can't tell about endurance though as it is the first time I used it


----------



## Maggi200

I can't wait to get my lusso and give it a try. Wanna compare it with Celeste as that's my current favourite wax. I did a 50/50 of celeste against blacklight and there was no tangible differnece in looks but celeste sheets much faster and has much tighter beading than blacklight. Will post pics when I can be bothered


----------



## kstoilas

Put oro over blacklight


----------



## Maggi200

I will do! I've tried a few waxes over blacklight now, and blacklight on it's own. I find blacklight leaves an incredibly slick finish that is very hard to match. In fact I've never got a silver car looking as good with anything else before, not even zaino! I'm also going to try wolfgang over it, see how wet I can get it looking. Got a brand new white car I'm prepping first week in March so will try it then


----------



## GSVHammer

maggi112 said:


> I can't wait to get my lusso and give it a try. Wanna compare it with Celeste as that's my current favourite wax. I did a 50/50 of celeste against blacklight and there was no tangible differnece in looks but celeste sheets much faster and has much tighter beading than blacklight. Will post pics when I can be bothered


If that's the case it's hard to justify spending £119.99 agains't a £18.95 product. I also believe that expensive waxes are just that expensive and don't really offer anything over cheaper waxes.


----------



## Maggi200

Always been the case with any LSP in terms of looks tbh. It's very hard to tell the difference between them. But it did display water behaviour that was much more to my liking.


----------



## GSVHammer

Question for you Maggi112. What have you tried Blacklight over the top of and did you notice any difference in the finish?


----------



## Maggi200

Mistake i made first time round was glossworkz glaze, far too oily, didn't bond properly. I was told it's not a sealant so just didn't consider it! 

Second time out tried it over blackhole, very glossy finish. Looked good, bonded well.

Then ez creame glaze, very good finish, again a good bond. No difference between the two I wouldn't say. 

Then I decided to try vertuabond. Vertuabond followed by 2 x blacklight is an epic combo. Leaves an incredible finish, really noticeable difference this time. I've gone through a fair bit of the two since trying it, really works very, very well! I've got a couple of other people trying it and they agree it's a great combo, magpiev6 being one and she's tried a lot of products!

This is what I used on silver at the weekend and it's the best finish I've ever got on silver. Everyone commented on it even and the owner text me several times to thank me for it


----------



## mkv

some more Black light photos





































Blacklight with V7 over the top. The finish is awesome.


----------



## GSVHammer

maggi112 said:


> Mistake i made first time round was glossworkz glaze, far too oily, didn't bond properly. I was told it's not a sealant so just didn't consider it!
> 
> Second time out tried it over blackhole, very glossy finish. Looked good, bonded well.
> 
> Then ez creame glaze, very good finish, again a good bond. No difference between the two I wouldn't say.
> 
> Then I decided to try vertuabond. Vertuabond followed by 2 x blacklight is an epic combo. Leaves an incredible finish, really noticeable difference this time. I've gone through a fair bit of the two since trying it, really works very, very well! I've got a couple of other people trying it and they agree it's a great combo, magpiev6 being one and she's tried a lot of products!
> 
> This is what I used on silver at the weekend and it's the best finish I've ever got on silver. Everyone commented on it even and the owner text me several times to thank me for it


Thanks for the reply, were these topped with V7 or just the base glaze/ vertuabond and topped with Blackfire?

EDIT: Was the Vertuabond applied by hand or machine? If machine which pad did you use?


----------



## Maggi200

All were topped with v7 after leaving the blacklight to cure for as long as possible beforehand. And these were my observations before v7. V7 over the top is very, glossy. Quite a glassy, typical sealant finish.


----------



## GSVHammer

You repled defore my edit, so next question:

EDIT: Was the Vertuabond applied by hand or machine? If machine which pad did you use?


----------



## Maggi200

I've applied it via both ways. I used either a blue or black hexlogic pad via DA or a cobra orange pad via hand


----------



## GSVHammer

Many thanks for your replies Maggi112, looks like I'm going to cave in and order some Blacklight & V7.


----------



## GSVHammer

Order placed


----------



## Maggi200

Any vertuabond in that order...? it's really, really good stuff! Totally underated, I dunno why noone ever speaks about it.


----------



## GSVHammer

maggi112 said:


> Any vertuabond in that order...? it's really, really good stuff! Totally underated, I dunno why noone ever speaks about it.


Yeah mate went for the detailers kit Blacklight / V7 with applicator & cloth. Vertuabond and a blue 5.5" Hexlogic pad just in case I need a little cut. I've got the other Helogic pads black, white, green & orange. Ordered a T shirt as well while I was at it.

I machined the car 2 years ago and have just maintained it since. I'll try the Virtuabond on the blue pad when I get the chance.
I think Dave owes you a freebie now Maggi112 :thumb:

Thanks agin for all your advice.


----------



## 123quackers

maggi112 said:


> I will do! I've tried a few waxes over blacklight now, and blacklight on it's own. I find blacklight leaves an incredibly slick finish that is very hard to match. In fact I've never got a silver car looking as good with anything else before, not even zaino! I'm also going to try wolfgang over it, see how wet I can get it looking. Got a brand new white car I'm prepping first week in March so will try it then


I am tempted with backlight..........

I am like you looking to increase my waxes this year..

The wifes car is silver and have tried lots of combo's some good some not.

I have BOS, r222 concours , Dodo SN, Pinnacle souvran, Titanium to play with over the top. Lusso oro is next on list to add

Have you tried any of the above on backlight??:thumb:

Currently jeffs werkstat acrylic on it.


----------



## yetizone

CG Blacklight sounds like an interesting product, even more so when used alongside V7. So how well does it repel dirt and general road grime? One of the qualities of Zaino that I value is its ability to keep the car looking cleaner for longer - and of course its glass like finish! 

Any thoughts / comments on whether its up there with Zaino and other LSP's that display similar qualities?


----------



## GSVHammer

123quackers said:


> I am tempted with backlight..........
> 
> I am like you looking to increase my waxes this year..
> 
> The wifes car is silver and have tried lots of combo's some good some not.
> 
> I have BOS, r222 concours , Dodo SN, Pinnacle souvran, Titanium to play with over the top. Lusso oro is next on list to add
> 
> Have you tried any of the above on backlight??:thumb:
> 
> Currently jeffs werkstat acrylic on it.


See post 53 for Lusso oro


----------



## Maggi200

Lusso oro and pinnacle souveren are on their way to me to try. I've tried supernatural over the top though. It made it more glassy, but beading and sheeting were the same as before. 

I've got some more videos to upload of comparisons of blacklight with some other LSP's. I also have a comparison with Z2 coming, a week after application (both applied side by side saturday so will update this weekend) I felt they were the obvious two to compare actually.


----------



## definition

helpp..please,

which is the best? poorboys blackhole? ez cream glaze? for black car..LSP:will be colli 915
thanks


----------



## GSVHammer

definition said:


> helpp..please,
> 
> which is the best? poorboys blackhole? ez cream glaze? for black car..LSP:will be colli 915
> thanks


Either will do, they are very similar products. I think it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Maggi200

This thread is about non of those things :lol: 

But of the two there is IMO nothing in it. Blackhole works well on all colours but some will be put off by the dark coloured bit. I would go ez creame then you nver have to choose


----------



## Leodhasach

Apologies if I've missed this elsewhere in the thread, but what does Vertuabond do?


----------



## GSVHammer

Leodhasach said:


> Apologies if I've missed this elsewhere in the thread, but what does Vertuabond do?


Vertuabond

My order arrived today.:thumb: Don't know when I'll be well enough to use it though


----------



## Leodhasach

GSVHammer said:


> Vertuabond
> 
> My order arrived today.:thumb: Don't know when I'll be well enough to use it though


I've just had my tonsils out...we could be the 'CG Invalids'


----------



## Black Widow

Any news regarding the durabilty of Black Light?


----------



## Maggi200

Stuff applied back in November still going well here


----------



## Black Widow

Mmm, sounds VERY good.


----------



## GSVHammer

Leodhasach said:


> I've just had my tonsils out...we could be the 'CG Invalids'


I got pneumonia on the 2nd of January and the bottom of my left lung has collapsed I'm slowly on the mend but have been pretty much house bound. I'm just waiting for my lung to sort its self out.

My car hasn't been touched since November due to the bad weather we had before Christmas, and now my illness. I can't wait to get out and get some detailing done.


----------



## Leodhasach

GSVHammer said:


> I got pneumonia on the 2nd of January and the bottom of my left lung has collapsed I'm slowly on the mend but have been pretty much house bound. I'm just waiting for my lung to sort its self out.
> 
> My car hasn't been touched since November due to the bad weather we had before Christmas, and now my illness. I can't wait to get out and get some detailing done.


:doublesho No wonder, best of luck with your recovery!


----------



## Le Chim

Anyone tried EZ Creme Glaze - Black Light - V7 yet?
or is the combination Vertua Bond - Black Light - V7 the better choice.


----------



## GSVHammer

Le Chim said:


> Anyone tried EZ Creme Glaze - Black Light - V7 yet?
> or is the combination Vertua Bond - Black Light - V7 the better choice.


See post 63.


----------



## JJ_

i think ill order this tomorrow !


----------



## Le Chim

maggi112 said:


> Mistake i made first time round was glossworkz glaze, far too oily, didn't bond properly. I was told it's not a sealant so just didn't consider it!
> 
> Second time out tried it over blackhole, very glossy finish. Looked good, bonded well.
> 
> Then ez creame glaze, very good finish, again a good bond. No difference between the two I wouldn't say.
> 
> Then I decided to try vertuabond. Vertuabond followed by 2 x blacklight is an epic combo. Leaves an incredible finish, really noticeable difference this time. I've gone through a fair bit of the two since trying it, really works very, very well! I've got a couple of other people trying it and they agree it's a great combo, magpiev6 being one and she's tried a lot of products!
> 
> This is what I used on silver at the weekend and it's the best finish I've ever got on silver. Everyone commented on it even and the owner text me several times to thank me for it





GSVHammer said:


> See post 63.


Thx, i'm very curious about this Vertua Bond - Black Light - V7 combination


----------



## GSVHammer

Le Chim said:


> Thx, i'm very curious about this Vertua Bond - Black Light - V7 combination


Maybe if we ask nice enough Maggi112 may have some pictures of this combination he can upload.

I've got my gear here but it'll have to wait a bit until I can get a full detail on my car. It's her birthday today and I haven't even washed her, but I'm taking her out for an MOT & service later :driver:


----------



## Le Chim

That would be very nice.:thumb:
Anyway i'm gonna order the products this weekend.


----------



## Maggi200

Yes I will upload. If you look for dawns thread in the showroom we did on the mito that combo was used. She also just used it on daisy and will be doing it to betty sunday so she probably actually has more pics of it than me! I've used it several times myself but not uploaded them yet, I'm at a clients now, but will make sure I remember to this weekend. It's a very good combo, vertuabond is lovely stuff. Although I find you tend to use more of it than any cg product I'm used to it just works for me.


----------



## domino

ive used vertua-bond when testing e-zyme....havent bothered to use it again since

didnt think it was all that remarkable, just your typical paint cleaner - doesnt really add a deep gloss like the clearkote cleaners/glazes, doesnt really add much of look at all really

http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum...otection/13989-cg-vertua-bond-e-zyme-pics.htm

prima amigo does the same paint clean prep for a sealant thing and is even easier to apply and remove


----------



## Le Chim

Used Vertua Bond about a year ago and I think it's a very nice product which adds gloss to your paint definitely. Unfortunately sold it which I regret now. I think it will be a very nice paintcleaner/glaze in combination with Black Light.


----------



## GSVHammer

maggi112 said:


> Yes I will upload. If you look for dawns thread in the showroom we did on the mito that combo was used. She also just used it on daisy and will be doing it to betty sunday so she probably actually has more pics of it than me! I've used it several times myself but not uploaded them yet, I'm at a clients now, but will make sure I remember to this weekend. It's a very good combo, vertuabond is lovely stuff. Although I find you tend to use more of it than any cg product I'm used to it just works for me.


Cheers I looked at that thread ( For Le Chim) the car looks shiny even with the poor quality pictures.


----------



## david g

Vertua Bond is a great option for Blacklight from the feedback we have had from the states,havent really had the chance myself with that combo but i have applied it before Jet Seal and 50/50 and it looked excellent


----------



## Maggi200

It is David, you were very helpful when I was deciding to try vertuabond and I'm very glad I did. It definitely adds something in my opinion, it works very, very wel and blacklight seems to bond to it well. None of the problems i experienced first time around! Hence I've been getting people to try it, everyone I've spoken to since has agreed it's a very good combo.


----------



## david g

maggi112 said:


> It is David, you were very helpful when I was deciding to try vertuabond and I'm very glad I did. It definitely adds something in my opinion, it works very, very wel and blacklight seems to bond to it well. None of the problems i experienced first time around! Hence I've been getting people to try it, everyone I've spoken to since has agreed it's a very good combo.


Vertua Bond is a very underated product in my opinion but i need to test it with Blackilght and V7


----------



## GSVHammer

Has anybody tried glazing over Vertuabond? I know it says it contains oils but I'm thinking of it as a pre wax cleaner with bonding agents. Maybe glaze if needed before Blacklight.
I'll have to asses my paintwork after claying to see if it needs glazed.


EDIT: Found out Ezcreme will strip the Vertubond off so it's a no no.


----------



## Maggi200

By hand. Clicky

I've used it on a blue and a black hexlogic pad as well, doesn't seem to go much further and tbh took longer but was definitely worked better and I think made a bit more of a difference. It's odd stuff but I can't explain why! I just like it. I was suprised when I posted that thread on here that not many people had any experience of it, or even knew what it was!


----------



## Le Chim

GSVHammer said:


> Cheers I looked at that thread ( For Le Chim) the car looks shiny even with the poor quality pictures.


I agree :thumb:


----------



## paul450

got myself some blacklight to try.

i have ez creme glaze ,wet mirror finish and lime prime lite. which one
would you recommend to use first before blacklight.


----------



## GSVHammer

paul450 said:


> got myself some blacklight to try.
> 
> i have ez creme glaze ,wet mirror finish and lime prime lite. which one
> would you recommend to use first before blacklight.


The lime prime lite is a bit oiler than the other two products. I know jetseal will go over lime prime lite ok but I don't know about blacklight. 
Maggi112 said he had problems putting blacklight over Glossworkz glaze which is oily. 
Not to sure how Glossworkz and Lime prime lite compare oil wise.

How about doing a 50/50 on a wing with WMF & Blacklight vs Ezcreme & Blacklight to see what you prefer.


----------



## Maggi200

Lime Prime lite is more oily, avoid that. I've got a thread I'm just posting now with a VERY special car and blacklight over vertuabond


----------



## GSVHammer

maggi112 said:


> Lime Prime lite is more oily, avoid that. I've got a thread I'm just posting now with a VERY special car and blacklight over vertuabond


Is that the one with the car showing unpolished sills & roof?:buffer::lol:


----------



## Maggi200

GSVHammer said:


> Is that the one with the car showing unpolished sills & roof?:buffer::lol:


Oh yes, Betty is a very special car! :thumb: We'll forgive dawn for not doing the roof though. She's a midget


----------



## magpieV6

I will be stocking up on Virtua Bond & Blacklight. Absolute awesome combo, it leaves an slick, smooth finish. I think it would look even better topped with Supernatural. 

V7 Is great too, although I applied it to freshly applied BL an hour after. Since all the rain we had I was a little dissapointed with the beading. Maybe V7 is best applied 24hours after like Red Mist?


----------



## GSVHammer

maggi112 said:


> Oh yes, Betty is a very special car! :thumb: We'll forgive dawn for not doing the roof though. She's a midget


No excuse for the sills then


----------



## Blueberry

Does this go over EZ creme or Jetseal 109 ok?


----------



## GSVHammer

Blueberry said:


> Does this go over EZ creme or Jetseal 109 ok?


Over Ezcreme if needed as Ezcreme is a glaze.
Jetseal is a sealant its self.

Saying that Blacklight is a LSP and that's topped with V7 which is a spray sealant.

So it starts to get a little confusing in the Chemical Guys stable.


----------



## david g

Blueberry said:


> Does this go over EZ creme or Jetseal 109 ok?


Yes it will be fine over either of these :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

That's great. I plan to use EZ creme and then the Blacklight on the hubby's Disco 4.:thumb:


----------



## david g

Will be a good combo 

So far we have had customers use Blacklight after EZ Glaze ,Vertua Bond and Jet Seal but to name a few :thumb:


----------



## Rocks703

Tried this for the first time yesterday. I used straight after a polish, went on easy came off easy and left an amazing finish! another top product form CG:driver:


----------



## evotuning

What's purpose of putting Blacklight on Jetseal ? Both are synthetic LSP's, so there is no point IMO.


----------



## GSVHammer

evotuning said:


> What's purpose of putting Blacklight on Jetseal ? Both are synthetic LSP's, so there is no point IMO.


Probably the same reason we put wax over a sealant, because we can.

If the Jetseal hasn't been on that long saves stripping back and starting again I suppose.

Blacklight and V7 are both LSP's but people are using that combo instead of Blacklight by its self.

I've that many CG products to try out it looks like I've got my own chemistry set :thumb:


----------



## Doug

I have a black 350z, I want a really wet look glossy finish that lasts for a while. I currently only have SRP and DoDo Juice Purple Haze. I am very interested in this product!

Would this be the correct order:

Wash
SRP
Black light
Colli 476s

Or would you suggest

Wash
SRP
Black Light
V7
Colli 476s

Would you bother with the SRP or Colli stages at all?


----------



## Black Widow

Drop Collinite.


----------



## Doug

So the BL and V7 combo will give good long lasting protection and beading?


----------



## david g

It will indeed and it now comes in a kit with an applicator and 2 towels :thumb:


----------



## Lovescars

were cheapest place to get this best so far is 19.10 deliverd to n.ireland?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I received my BL and V7 today... can't wait to use it now


----------



## mkv

Doug said:


> So the BL and V7 combo will give good long lasting protection and beading?


Very much so. I applied Blacklight and V7 mid-December. All ive done since is wash, dry and wipe down with V7. Was still beading well up until last week. 
Spent a few hours re-applying it all yesterday. Van now looks slick and beading like a good un!
Its a great combo!

Steve


----------



## GSVHammer

mkv said:


> Very much so. I applied Blacklight and V7 mid-December. All ive done since is wash, dry and wipe down with V7. Was still beading well up until last week.
> Spent a few hours re-applying it all yesterday. Van now looks slick and beading like a good un!
> Its a great combo!
> 
> Steve


Did you strip the van back and start again or did you just put another coat of blacklight on top of what was already applied?


----------



## mkv

GSVHammer said:


> Did you strip the van back and start again or did you just put another coat of blacklight on top of what was already applied?


I was going to strip it right back, but after trying just a straight re-apply to a test area on a lower door panel. I went for jsut a re-application over what was there.
Method was:
Foamed
Washed (2bm)
Dried
Blacklight appleid and left to cure then MF off
Jetseal applied, left to cure and MF off 
Layer of Cellesste applied, left to cure and MF off
Wiped down with V7

I know the Jetseal and Celleste was bit of over kill but were applied to see how they looked and if they improved the look and finish. Plus I wanted to try these 2 new products from my CG collection! It didnt make much of a diffeence to the look but did improve beading.

Steve


----------



## R0B

mkv said:


> I was going to strip it right back, but after trying just a straight re-apply to a test area on a lower door panel. I went for jsut a re-application over what was there.
> Method was:
> Foamed
> Washed (2bm)
> Dried
> Blacklight appleid and left to cure then MF off
> Jetseal applied, left to cure and MF off
> Layer of Cellesste applied, left to cure and MF off
> Wiped down with V7
> 
> I know the Jetseal and Celleste was bit of over kill but were applied to see how they looked and if they improved the look and finish. Plus I wanted to try these 2 new products from my CG collection! It didnt make much of a diffeence to the look but did improve beading.
> 
> Steve


wow,thats some layering of products there :doublesho


----------



## mkv

robinho said:


> wow,thats some layering of products there :doublesho


I know....:thumb:

The application of jetseal and cellesste was realy not needed...But it was a chance too use since I got them and wqanted to see if they improved or hindered the looks and finish. Plus the van does a lot of miles so more protection the better.


----------



## Rocks703

I put blacklight on top of jetseal on Thursday. It rained today while on the road it was hard keeping my eyes on the road as the bead and sheeting was amazing.


----------



## steview

could i use for example 
lime prime 
two coats of black light
then the new hybrid v7?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

steview said:


> could i use for example
> lime prime
> two coats of black light
> then the new hybrid v7?


Yes, you could.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Doug said:


> So the BL and V7 combo will give good long lasting protection and beading?


I doubt very much that it will bead as much as a wax.


----------



## steview

Thanks mate gna give that go when it arrives would u change it any way


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

steview said:


> Thanks mate gna give that go when it arrives would u change it any way


Sealant first, then wax - very time! :thumb:


----------



## david g

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I doubt very much that it will bead as much as a wax.


you would be surprised :thumb:


----------



## Rocks703

I have Blacklight as my LSP and the bead is awesome, if it rains again tomorrow I'll get a photo.


----------



## chopper602

I'm taking delivery of a new Saab 9-5 tomorrow and my Black Light has just arrived in the post. If I find clay doesn't bring much off the new paint, would this be a good product to apply straight on, via finishing pad, or should I use a sealant first ?


----------



## GSVHammer

chopper602 said:


> I'm taking delivery of a new Saab 9-5 tomorrow and my Black Light has just arrived in the post. If I find clay doesn't bring much off the new paint, would this be a good product to apply straight on, via finishing pad, or should I use a sealant first ?


Blacklight is a sealant.

Clay anyway to make sure you have the best surface for the Blacklight to bond to. I would apply Blacklight via a hand applicator.


----------



## 197F1

Could you layer as such:

Creame Glaze
Wet Mirror Finish
Blacklight
Celleste Detallagio

Or is that overkill?


----------



## james_death

Stand to be corrected but that sounds very overkill.
Certainly not both creame and wet mirror, i think i would be happy just black light and celeste.


----------



## Spuj

Personally I would go Ez Creme Glaze then Blacklight.


----------



## GSVHammer

Spuj said:


> Personally I would go Ez Creme Glaze then Blacklight.


I'd go with that as well, but if you have Celleste Detallagio already I'd try a coat on top to see what it looked like.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's been a LONG time since a new product has impressed me, but Blacklight is awesome. Very easy to apply and remove, and leaves a STUNNING finish on my silver car. It's done a grand job of keeping it clean too. I'll be using it a LOT more going forward.

Dave, do you recommend Glossworkz Shampoo for maintenance? I have V7 too already, which is also great!


----------



## Maggi200

Best finish I've ever had on silver russ  but i've still decided that in the end... i prefer z2 overall


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm guessing Z2 will be a lot more durable, but this is great for quick results, ideal for Summer


----------



## 197F1

My car is silver so I am very inrigued by this an may get some, and I already have CD so could throw some on after....

May have to wait a while though as I need some decent wheel sealant and some 303.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do you have a Nimbus R27? It would look great on Nimbus!

My car looks stunning still, which is rare after 4 days, given that it's been raining too.

It's hard to see differences on silver, but this gives a glow I've not seen before. I'm impressed.


----------



## 197F1

Russ I don't have my 197 anymore but it used to be a Liquid Yellow F1! 

Now I have a Titan Silver E46 'vert m-sport instead. Think I may hold back on Blacklight at the minute, stick to using the LP/Creme Glaze/CD combo and treat myself to some SV Autobahn and 303 with the limited resource I have!

Definately one to consider for the summer though!


----------



## david g

RussZS said:


> It's been a LONG time since a new product has impressed me, but Blacklight is awesome. Very easy to apply and remove, and leaves a STUNNING finish on my silver car. It's done a grand job of keeping it clean too. I'll be using it a LOT more going forward.
> 
> Dave, do you recommend Glossworkz Shampoo for maintenance? I have V7 too already, which is also great!


Yes Glossworkz shampoo is what i use and a quick coat of V7 afterwards :thumb:


----------



## iatros

What is the durability of Blacklight compare with Jetseal. I have wet mirror look, jetseal, and v7. What is the correct application method of V7. I applıed ıt wıth even coat app and then ı buffed wıth plush mf. But ıt cause a dust layer on car. I make some mıstakes but ı dıdnt found ıt.


----------



## southwest10

Im pleased with the bl,so smooth it is


----------



## gkerr4

iatros said:


> What is the durability of Blacklight compare with Jetseal. I have wet mirror look, jetseal, and v7. What is the correct application method of V7. I applıed ıt wıth even coat app and then ı buffed wıth plush mf. But ıt cause a dust layer on car. I make some mıstakes but ı dıdnt found ıt.


V7 is an odd thing to 'apply' - its just like a QD spray really - it doesn't need buffing - just light spray and then spread around the panel with an MF cloth - it streaks a bit then disapears (if that makes sense) and leaves a really nice finish behind. It reminds me of Poorboys "spray and gloss" - but easier to use and perhaps a slightly better finish is left.

I washed my wifes VW touran people carrier yesterday and the roof (which gets neglected - i can't see it!) had no wax on it at all - i can't remember the lat time I waxed/ sealed the roof - anyway, i applied V7 to it and when it rained later in the day the beading was most impressive from just a QD / sealant hybird - we will see how long it lasts !


----------



## Blueberry

Used this for the first time on a metallic black Discovery 4. I'm really impressed with it. So easy to use, easy on, leave to cure, easy off. Left the disco with a great shine and the fake pop was phenomenal. I'm so impressed I was wondering about using it on my white RCZ. 

Has anyone tried it on white? Will it be as good as the Werkstat Jett Trigger which I currently use?


----------



## paul450

i used blacklight on my car today then v7, good stuff :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Nice car Paul450.


----------



## slkman

*Awesome CG Blacklight*

Hi all, just felt compelled to add to this thread, bit late to the party I know...

Originally tried some of this on my dads blue car a few weeks ago and was so so with the finish, I did rush and did the old mistake of using far too much.... I wash't that blown away.

Anyway, last week I got a chance to use BlackLight on my silver car and I was amazed at the smooth finish and gloss! Great stuff... However in the rain it didn't do much in the way of beading but did keep the car clean all week, so I was impressed and not too bothered about the beading.

So this weekend in the glorious sunshine got another chance to give BlackLight a try. Spread on nice and thin with a micro fibre and rubbed into the paint so it was a wax like thin covering which then goes misty when dry. Did the whole car and left it baking in the sun while I did other jobs.

Buffed the whole car to an awesome deep gloss which was most impressive! Haven't taken photos this year of car detailing as it's been pretty poor weather to get into it and it's a shame I didn't this time either as the car looks stunning and gets lots of admiring glances.

The other great thing is BlackLight now beads! Big lumpy clean beads of water, which just glide off as you drive along...

So key things I noted, keep the layers thin, let it cure, two layers for beading.

Great product from CG! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Serapth

Been using blacklight for a couple of weeks now, likewise find it really nice to use, the smell has been driving me mad though..cant quite pin it down..marzipan?Bubblegum?

Anyway, been getting fantastic results on black paintwork as well as silver, very clean sharp finish indeed 

Been doing a bit of experimenting with it too as the beading could have been better, find that a first coat of fk1000p then a coat of blacklight gives good results


----------



## k9vnd

Use the ez creme followed by 2x blacklight and just topped with the butter wet wax, my preferance but the finish is flawless.

Combination of the four=amazing!. top stuff


----------



## Bristle Hound

Thin coat of CG Blacklight applied with a foam applicator - allowed to cure for approx. 20 mins then buffed off

Then a final coat of CG Hybrid V7

Results ...




























BL is my fave bit of detailing kit at the mo! :argie: & the smell ... :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Serapth said:


> the smell has been driving me mad though..cant quite pin it down..marzipan?Bubblegum?


Parma violets ? :lol:


----------



## wojtek_pl

A bit of advice needed. I'm going to use BL my plan is:

wash -> clay -> VP Achilles -> BlackLight x 2

or

wash -> clay -> SRP -> Blacklight x 2

So basicly SRP or VP Achlles before BL?


----------



## Pinky

Hi 
Another query from me please ,
Can I use SRP , Glossworx Glaze , then Blacklight , and finally wet mirror finish or can someone recommend a (liquid ) wax please .
TIA .


----------



## sean ryan

Used this myself it's great


----------



## Adam_B

Looks great on black cars when topped with Hybrid V7


----------



## sean ryan

Adam_B said:


> Looks great on black cars when topped with Hybrid V7


Thats what i did it looks awesome


----------

